# wolf creek today.....



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The boarding was great. Very very few rocks or trees to worry about. Really nice powder actually about 12 " to cruise in to start the day.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

According to the press realease, it is the earliest they have *EVER* opened. Previous earliest was October 26, 2007. Lucky bastards in CO get to ride lifts already. Oh well, at least hiking season is getting ready to kick off out here in WA. I'll be out making turns soon.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

you lucky BASTARDS! boarding already, wish my resorts were open


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It was all types of terrain too. They had full coverage on runs and trees to there's a stupid amount of snow on the ground. I don't understand how they get so nuked like that. They could open the whole mtn except for some avy issues on the alberta side.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Probably the best crowd in terms of quality snowboarders and skiers as well as very chill laid back attitudes. Was a cool day.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

were still 60 days out here. 
If and a big if, I might take a 5 hour trek to the UP and they might be open early Nov at best..

It's coming, all I can do is wait.....


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

How is the actual terrain at wolf creek. Heard it was rather small compared to most CO resort but i bet the snow makes up for it!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Its a private mom and pop place. About 1700 acres and 1700 vertical feet. Half of it is black/double black type terrain too the other half is intermediate my family all learned to board there and have gone there the last 5 years till this year since we are in Vail now. The bunny slope is not a bunny slope... its a lift that takes you a third the way up the mountain and drops you off . Definitely not the 5500 acres and 4000 vertical feet of Vail but the snow there is always great.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

I cant even begin to explain how stoked I am. Making the trip up from Taos to wolf creek this weekend. I'll report back on how it was. WOOOOOOOOOOOT FUCK YEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I showed my roommate some photos of the snow they have at Wolf Creek (found some online) and he swore up and down that those photos just HAD to be from the middle of last season.

3 feet of snow during the ides of october is nuts. You guys might very well have a month and a half under your belt before most other resorts even open.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

ShredTaos said:


> I cant even begin to explain how stoked I am. Making the trip up from Taos to wolf creek this weekend. I'll report back on how it was. WOOOOOOOOOOOT FUCK YEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


you going with a group or pullin a solo mission? im heading up there again this weekend myself and may pull a solo so if you need a riding buddy hit me up


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm rolling up there with a few of my Taos crew, were going up early sat morning from taos, riding all day, staying somewhere up there, riding all day sunday, then going home. You can come ride with us, that sounds great. Always up to meet more people who love to ride. Where are you coming from?


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

ill be coming from durango, i may stay in pagosa over the weekend and ride sunday too...not sure though


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

Rad, now we just need someone that lives close to let us all crash on their floor.. Haha, we might be just pitching in on a cheap hotel and doing it that way. Either way pm me your number and we can get together for some shreddage.


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2011)

Pictures!!!????!!!! Where Are They!!!!!


----------



## ELCO5280 (Oct 5, 2011)

SBE said:


> Pictures!!!????!!!! Where Are They!!!!!


I 2nd that or maybe I should fake an illness and get my ass down there to check it out for myself...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I found some photos online yesterday.... they were ridiculous. You would never guess that those photos were from OPENING DAY. 3 ft of snow and 80% of the slopes open.


I did hear that they closed it back down again today?... and that they are reopening this weekend.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

ELCO5280 said:


> I 2nd that or maybe I should fake an illness and get my ass down there to check it out for myself...


You dont have to fake an illness, because it's going to be ILL AS FUCK up there. 



Tarzanman said:


> I found some photos online yesterday.... they were ridiculous. You would never guess that those photos were from OPENING DAY. 3 ft of snow and 80% of the slopes open.
> 
> 
> I did hear that they closed it back down again today?... and that they are reopening this weekend.


Repost from elsewhere on this board, but check it. Never Summer at Wolf Creek: It's Officially Winter! on Vimeo Better than pictures imo.

I heard they are opening more lifts/terrain on saturday, so im thinking theres a good chance of catching some pow. One can hope..


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That video sums it up pretty well


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

if you're planning a trip to wolf for this weekend the 22nd and 23rd you may want to hold off, its supposed to be sunny all week and this past saturday conditions were not great and should get progressively worse over the next few days
its like spring skiing in the fall right now =\


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

sm0ke said:


> if you're planning a trip to wolf for this weekend the 22nd and 23rd you may want to hold off, its supposed to be sunny all week and this past saturday conditions were not great and should get progressively worse over the next few days
> its like spring skiing in the fall right now =\


20% chance of snow on Friday. Keep the fingers crossed. Maybe one more day of decent riding may present itself.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

sm0ke said:


> if you're planning a trip to wolf for this weekend the 22nd and 23rd you may want to hold off, its supposed to be sunny all week and this past saturday conditions were not great and should get progressively worse over the next few days
> its like spring skiing in the fall right now =\


I agree. While the riding was more than acceptable this last weekend, if there is no more snow and it stays as hot as it was i would avoid it for now.


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

WOO!!! 10+ inches coming down right now. Hopefully they can groom it and open up some more terrain for this weekend. Would love to go riding TWICE in October.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

ya they got 10 last night and expecting another foot - foot 1/2 tonight so ill be there bright and early on saturday


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

skycdo said:


> WOO!!! 10+ inches coming down right now. Hopefully they can groom it and open up some more terrain for this weekend. Would love to go riding TWICE in October.


hit me up if you're planning on going and need a ride


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Hate you all! I gotta move out west! I don't think I've seen our local HILL open any earlier than late November, or early Dec. 

Super jealous!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I almost went up to Loveland today, but with only 5 runs open I ended up passing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

16" at Bert...


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> 16" at Bert...


ass...

(10char??)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

romesaz said:


> ass...
> 
> (10char??)



I should have stated that was a report from a buddy who went up and dawn patrolled there this morning. I bailed on it. Going sniffing for powder turns Saturday though...


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

SBE said:


> Pictures!!!????!!!! Where Are They!!!!!


9876543210


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2011)

still waiting!


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2011)

my home mtn Okemo is gonna get 3 to 6" 2moro! Why am I so happy, they still won't open till the 15th or 20th of nov. BAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Rode this Saturday after 22 more inches came down. It was awesome. Hiked toward Alberta Peak and dropped in there for the first run. Then mainly rode some tree trails the rest of the day. Still kinda early season conditions with creeks and waterfalls being everywhere, especially on the backside. Very humbling experience overall riding blacks all day and sometimes resorting to walking to get to a better spot. Successful trip overall. Looking forward to next weekend as well.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks for adding in the clip where i ate shit from a stupid jump and into a soft patch


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

It is amazing how fun Wolf Creek is being so flat.


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

sm0ke said:


> thanks for adding in the clip where i ate shit from a stupid jump and into a soft patch


Of course... Gotta keep it unbiased! At least I left the 2 shots of me faceplanting into the powder.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

Shiiit i was up there on saturday this last weekend as well. Had a goddamn hell of a time, great powder!! I got a nice big core shot on my brand new board, which sucked. but totally worth it. Shit might even go back up this weekend if it keeps snowing.


----------



## FtCS4 (Dec 30, 2010)

hey skycdo, what's the song in the video you just posted above? Tried to find it by googling the lyrics but couldn't figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

FtCS4 said:


> hey skycdo, what's the song in the video you just posted above? Tried to find it by googling the lyrics but couldn't figure it out. Thanks!



Reporters by Trouble Andrew ft. Santigold.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Wolf Creek yesterday was by far the best pow in North America.

3 feet over a few days, 100% open, and COLD BLOWER FACE SHOTS ALL DAY!! First Chair, everything was fresh tracks as wind and lots of new snow blew in all the lines from the weekend.

It got better as the day went, Wolfie is so flat in places, you need tracks into the woods for speed to access even more fresh lines.

Hiked Alberta Peak a few times and slayed Peak chutes. Watched some major huckage over in the knife ridge area.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm gonna have to get my ass down there. The shitty conditions around here is just killing my stoke.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Thinking about going down there to ride the pass this weekend...


----------



## snafs (Dec 25, 2010)

Sunday was amazing. Knee to waist deep powder. Was able to find fresh lines all day. Hiked the peak and had the best run of my life.

Wolf Creek is the place to be, but the day trips are starting to get longer and longer as we get closer to winter.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Skycdo, what video editing software do u use?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm headed for closing day at wolf creek Sunday. $33 lift tickets. Hope they get some more snow but even if they don't the afternoon slush should be primetime.


----------

